# Is Pokegen Going Down?



## Shirohibiki (May 19, 2014)

So I just checked the date and apparently it's almost May 20th; the date all of the servers for old Nintendo things are going down. I saw someone had said it wouldn't necessarily affect Pokegen, but I'm not sure I believe that.

So, does this mean I won't be able to complete my Pokedex since I slacked off? >: Or, is it still going to be available because it uses a separate DNS? Thank you!


----------



## radical6 (May 20, 2014)

i read somewhere that it doesnt effect pokedit or whatever that other pokesaves site is. but idk


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 20, 2014)

tsundere said:


> i read somewhere that it doesnt effect pokedit or whatever that other pokesaves site is. but idk



well i guess i can check now because its already 1AM though idk what time theyre doing it lmao fml
WHY AM I SO LAZY GDI
but thank you ;v; i hope not hurtghgfhfhg


----------



## Zeiro (May 20, 2014)

Good. I hope it's going down.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 20, 2014)

Reizo said:


> Good. I hope it's going down.



8''); im not sure i was asking for spitefulness, just information ahah. opinions are fine! but i was looking for info, not an argument x);


----------



## Zeiro (May 20, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> 8''); im not sure i was asking for spitefulness, just information ahah. opinions are fine! but i was looking for info, not an argument x);


Ah, sorry. Well I wouldn't know if it's shutting down or not since I don't use it, but I don't like it.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 20, 2014)

Reizo said:


> Ah, sorry. Well I wouldn't know if it's shutting down or not since I don't use it, but I don't like it.



no need to apologize! ^u^ i understand~ i should PROBABLY just check myself now that my time is most likely up but ehhh i dont wanna discover the disappointment firsthand pfft


----------



## Aizu (May 20, 2014)

Pokedit isn't working, I can tell you that


----------



## Hamusuta (May 20, 2014)

I hope it isn't.
I still need shinies to trade with kalos shinies lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hope it isn't.
I still need shinies to trade with kalos shinies lol.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 20, 2014)

Lita_Chan said:


> Pokedit isn't working, I can tell you that



uh oh. ): i guess i ran out of time then. i havent tried pokecheck yet but... hoo boy.


----------



## Dr J (May 20, 2014)

Pokecheck is saying they'll have 6th gen support soon[though its been saying that for awhile now]. I don't see pokedit or pokecheck going down just because the wifi is gone, as they use their own DNS's; just may be some time before they're back up and working again.

Personally, I like pokedit because it lets me get pokemon I'd, otherwise, have a hard time getting(Plus I don't care if my pokemon are legit or not, just so long as they're tournament legit[as in legal stats on them]. I mean, really, why is it a big deal if the pokemon is hacked so long as its still within legal status[legal moves, stats, etc]?


----------



## Hamusuta (May 20, 2014)

rip pokegen.

they DO need wifi to work lol, so unless they get 6th gen support then goodbye to genning pokemon.


----------



## Dr J (May 20, 2014)

Hamusuta said:


> rip pokegen.
> 
> they DO need wifi to work lol, so unless they get 6th gen support then goodbye to genning pokemon.



Thing is.. I'm pretty sure nintendo's only shutting down wifi for the games on their end. As in, their GTS servers will be gone. Our handhelds will still be able to connect to our wifi networks however, meaning they'll still have wifi on them. So, realistically, there's no reason for pokegen to be gone forever. As they can still host their own servers for the games to connect to[or use an AR to import the pokemon via AR codes. Don't need wifi at all for that]


----------



## Nerd House (May 20, 2014)

I'll settle this and test it right now. Will report back shortly.

Testing PokEdit first.

EDIT: That's a big fat nope.

*"Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection Service for this software has been discontinued."*

Won't let me further to receive the Pokemon I genned on White 2.


----------



## Dr J (May 20, 2014)

Oh, I see. Guess that's the end of pokegen then(for now, anyway)


----------



## saehanfox (May 20, 2014)

Dr J said:


> Oh, I see. Guess that's the end of pokegen then(for now, anyway)



Going back to the dark days of IV breeding one Pokemon for 19 hours


----------



## Aizu (May 20, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> I'll settle this and test it right now. Will report back shortly.
> 
> Testing PokEdit first.
> 
> ...



Got that message too, broke my heart ( ；?Д｀)


----------



## hibu_tan (May 20, 2014)

rip pokegen
it dies just as soon as i find out about it ;v ;


----------



## Aizu (May 20, 2014)

It's not free but at least we have Power Saves right?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 20, 2014)

I don't think Pokegen will completely be down. Some people have flash carts and they can just Gen a Pokemon into their flash carts, trade it to their legit game then transfer it through Bank.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Reduced, yes, but Completely down, no.


----------



## Silversea (May 20, 2014)

I wonder if pokecheck was blocked too? I suppose it depends whether the error message is when it can't find Nintendo's GTS or if pressing "GTS" at all blocks you from it.


----------



## Dr J (May 21, 2014)

Silversea said:


> I wonder if pokecheck was blocked too? I suppose it depends whether the error message is when it can't find Nintendo's GTS or if pressing "GTS" at all blocks you from it.



I think pokecheck is close to getting 6th gen support anyway


----------



## radical6 (May 21, 2014)

http://www.pokedit.com/boards/viewtopic.php?f=107&t=9782 for pokedit
and yeah pokecheck said they will try to have 6th gen support

i dont really play pokemon anymore so it doesnt really effect me because i prefer to breed. the only times i genned were if it was impossible for me to get a certain combo (like some move worked only on a pokemon from 4th gen and i lost my 4th gen games so)


----------



## hibu_tan (May 21, 2014)

i literally just ordered the powersaves thing for the 3ds ;v ;
im only going to use it to get the legendaries that would otherwise be impossible though (for me at least :v)
i hope that they do make a poke edit for gen 6 soon though


edit: actually decided against ordering the powersave ;v ;


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 21, 2014)

ohhhhh fuuuuuuck. so this means i cant finish my pokeDEX BECAUSE I SLACKED OFF (unless you can get pre-gen 6 from powersave) HHURUGFGFHGFGHFGHHH crying intensifies

why was i too lazY rip rip rip

- - - Post Merge - - -

but thank you all for this terrible news ;__;


----------



## Reindeer (May 21, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> ohhhhh fuuuuuuck. so this means i cant finish my pokeDEX BECAUSE I SLACKED OFF (unless you can get pre-gen 6 from powersave) HHURUGFGFHGFGHFGHHH crying intensifies
> 
> why was i too lazY rip rip rip
> 
> ...


Beg people on the forums.

Or send me a message with what you need, I've got a ****load of doubles.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 21, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Beg people on the forums.
> 
> Or send me a message with what you need, I've got a ****load of doubles.



/sniffle thank u i have to take inventory of what i needed, i dont think it was too much. urGHH just a pita tbh


----------



## Hyoshido (May 21, 2014)

Powersave can't do Pokegens lol, The only "Pokemon" that you can generate are Event Pokemon from the Post lady, Powersave can really just make things Shiny, Change genders, Add Pokerus or take it away and stuff like Pokeball changing.


----------



## Reindeer (May 21, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> /sniffle thank u i have to take inventory of what i needed, i dont think it was too much. urGHH just a pita tbh


Take your time, they're just collecting Pokedust in my Bank. I might not have all you need but I can at least help you with a large part.


----------



## puppy (May 21, 2014)

Now i hav  to breed my own pokemon again ): ive got a whole new team i want to make but i cant bring myself to do it because iv breeding and ev training asdfghjkl


----------



## Reindeer (May 21, 2014)

puppy said:


> Now i hav  to breed my own pokemon again ): ive got a whole new team i want to make but i cant bring myself to do it because iv breeding and ev training asdfghjkl


It's much easier to do in X/Y, though? I haven't had much trouble with IV breeding, I just find it boring as ****.


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 21, 2014)

IV breeding is significantly easier in X/Y - even more so if you transfer some Pokegen'd or RNG'd flawless dittos over. I wonder if they'll ever crack RNG for 6th gen


----------



## puppy (May 21, 2014)

i know its a lot easier i was doing it earlier this gen but i got so used to just making pokemon in pokegen


----------

